# Gewerbe Anmeldung Eintrag ins Handelsregister



## newbe2004 (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Gewerbe eintragen lassen. Hier kann man Festlegen wie der Firmenname heißen soll. Nun hat der Typ auf dem Amt gesagt den Namen kann ich zwar benutzen aber er wird nicht auf dem Gewerbeschein eingetragen. Wie sieht das jetzt aus. Kann ich den Namen den ich mir ausgedacht habe einfach benutzten oder brauche ich einen Handelsregistereintrag (wenn ja wie funktioniert das ) lohnt sich das überhaupt für ein Gewerbe im Nebenerwerb ? (was kommen für kosten auf einen zu) Wie sieht das mit Rechten auf den Namen aus ?


----------



## megabit (17. Dezember 2004)

Ins Handelsregister kann man sich nur eintragen lassen (oder besser gesagt muss man sich eintragen lassen) wenn man eine GmbH gründet. (Gründungskosten inkl. Stammeinlage: 25.500 €)

Das lohnt sich wirklich nicht wenn man nur nebenbei was machen möchte. Du wirst sicherlich eine Personengesellschaft gegründet haben oder eine Gesellschaft bürgerlichen rechts. Da gilt dein Vor- und Nachname als Firmenname.

Wenn du dein Logo und deinen Firmennamen schützen möchtest kannst du ein Trademark beantragen. Preise habe ich nicht im Kopf, billig wirds aber nicht.


----------



## knilchios (24. Januar 2005)

Eintrag im Handelsregister bringt auch so manchen Nebeneffekt. Du haftest nicht mehr mit deinem eigenen Kapital, sondern mit dem der Gesellschaft. Jedoch lohnt es sich meines erachtens nicht für jmd. der nur im Nebenerwerb sein Gewerbe betreibt. Vielleicht mal bei der zuständigen IHK (Industrie und Handelskammer) vorbeigucken und beraten lassen. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Basileus (24. Januar 2005)

Ein paar Korrekturen:

im Handelsregister eingetragen werden:
GmbHs - wie oben beschrieben, *O*ffene *H*andels *G*esellschaften, *G*esellschaften *B*ürgerlichen *R*echtes - in dem Falle, das es wirklich mehrere Gesellschafter gibt, und nicht nur einen. Ausserdem Kommandit Gesellschaften, Aktiengesellschaften, Körperschaften öffentlichen Rechts und eigentlich alle anderen ausser der Einpersonengesellschaft und dem geringfügigen Gewerbe.

Handelsregistereinträge haben mitnichten die Wirkung der Aufhebung der Haftung mit dem eigenen Kapital, das ist eine Frage der Rechtsform, wie der Name *G*esellschaft *m*it *b*eschränkter *H*aftung ja auch schon aussagt - diese Haftungseinschränkung fällt übrigens weg, wenn die Gesellschafter nicht streng nach Recht und Gesetz verfahren. Auskünfte über die haftungsgrenzen der einzlenen Rechtsformen findest du im BGB, im GmbH Gesetz, im Handelsgesetzbuch und weiteren SpezialGesetzen.

Wenn du einen Firmennamen schützen willst, musst du zunächst recherchieren lassen, ob und für welche Bereiche der Name beriets geschützt ist - das kostet etwa 200€, dann musst du den Namen dort schützen lassen....wo das war habe ich vergessen, war aber glaube ich hier im Forum mal gepostet worden, einfach mal suchen.
Unter einem Firmennnamen firmieren dürfen aber nur Gesellschaften aus mehr als einer natürlichen Person, solltest du als Einpersonengesellschaft unter einem Namen auftreten wollen, muss in derselben Zeile dein Eigenname mit dem Zusatz Inhaber klar kenntlich ausgezeichnet werden. Dabei gilt: Briefköpfe und Logos kannst du gestalten wie du willst, solange a.) dDein Eigennnamen (s.o.) kenntlich gemacht ist, b.) du keine Markenrechte Dritter verletzt (s. Recherche) und du c.) dir keine Rechtsform anmaßt, die du nicht ausfüllst (also beispielsweise Mediengmbh als Firmenname einer Einpersonengesellschaft).

Leider muss man es bei solchen Beiträgen dazuschreiben: Dies stellt keine Rechtsberatung dar,
sondern ist lediglich die persönliche Meinung des Autors.

Grüsse
B


----------



## Ellie (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich muß euch korrigieren: Selbstverständlich kann man sich als Firma auch ohne GmbH als Kaufmann ins Handelsregisterbuch beim zuständigen Amtsgericht eintragen lassen, die Kosten liegen wegen der Notar- und Eintragungsgebühren bei gut 1.000 Euro in Hamburg.

Vorteil: man wirkt seriöser und hat einen "festen" Firmennamen.

Nachteil: man unterliegt dem HGB.

Im Gewerbeschein steht nur der Inhaber und kein Firmenname, was aber im Grunde egal ist. Ich darf für meine Firma einen Namen auch als Einzelkämpfer wählen, nur muß ich dann den Inhabernamen immer im Logo bzw. in meinen Geschäftsdrucksachen, HP etc. erkennbar führen. Der Geschäftsname muß eindeutig etwas mit dem ausgeübten Gewerbe zu tun haben und muß individuell erkennbar sein. Sich z.B. "Autohandel Hamburg" zu nennen geht nicht mehr, aber " ABC Autohandel Hamburg" ja - als Beispiel. Mehr Infos gibt es bei den zuständigen IHK´s, die kostenloses Infomaterial ausgeben und auch ein wenig Beratung anbieten.

Urheberrechte für Namen und Logos gehen aus dem UrhG (Urhebergesetz) hervor und da ist nur wenig wirklich eindeutig formuliert.

Ich habe selbst gerade meine kleine Firma gegründet und muß sagen, daß der ganze Kram rund um Rechte, AGB und Urhebergesetz nicht ohne ist. Wer eine Ich-Ag gründet kann beim Arbeitsamt sogar einen Antrag auf "Coaching-Stunden" stellen. Ich finde den Antrag gerade nicht, aber in Hamburg werden einem z.B. 10 Stunden bei einem Unternehmensberater bezahlt.

Rechtlich bist Du genauso gestellt wie im Vollgewerbe, d.h. mit Unwissenheit kann man sich nicht herausreden. Die Wettbewerbszentrale kann fiese werden, wenn die Regeln nicht eigehalten werden (z.B. AGB, richtige Rechnung etc.) und es gibt auch einige Anwälte die ihr geld mit Abmahnungen verdienen. Schlau machen lohnt sich also.

Auch meine Infos sind keine Rechtsberatung sondern geben nur meine Erfahrungen wieder. Ich hoffe es hilft trotzdem weiter.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Andreas73 (21. März 2011)

Ich finde es sehr gut das Du den Schritt gewagt hast ein Gewerbe anzumelden. Leider ist jede Gewerbeanmeldung immer mit viel Papierkrieg mit verschiedenen Behörden verbunden. Wer sich hier nicht auskennt ist da hoffnungslos verloren. Was ein Handelsregistereintrag kostet erfährt man beim zuständigen Amtsgericht. Am sinnvollsten ist es wenn man sich vor einem Handelsregistereintrag auch von einem Fachanwalt für Gewerberecht beraten lässt. Am sinnvollsten ist es jedoch wenn jeder Teilhaber einen eigenen Anwalt hat um das Risiko eines Interessenkonfliktes zu vermeiden. Es dürfte wohl spätestens jetzt jedem klar werden das sich ein Eintrag in dieses Register nicht lohnt wenn man nur nebenbei etwas Geld verdienen will. Wer nur geringfügig etwas Taschengeld als Nebenerwerb hinzuverdienen will kann ja einfach für wenige Euro einen Gewerbeschein als Kleinunternehmer bei der zuständigen Behörde besorgen.


----------



## shopmunity (16. Juli 2011)

Als Tipp zum Namen:

Du kannst dir eine Wort- und oder Bildmarke schützen lassen. Das geht beim Europäischen Patentamt in München. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat das bei uns 300€ inkl. 3 Kategorien + 100€ für jede weitere Kategorie gekostet.

https://dpinfo.dpma.de/

Da kannste Marken suchen.


----------



## Huehnerchef (15. Januar 2012)

Moin,

kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten eine Wort/Bildmarke schützen lassen wollen. Nun kommt ein Brief  mit Klärungspunkten zurück. In meiner zweiseitigen Klassenbeschreibung wurde handschriftlich fast alles durchgestrichen, kommentiert und verbessert. Nun muss ich dieses übernehmen und innerhalb eines Monats erneut zusenden. Wird wohl wieder lange dauern.

Des Weiteren heißt es:
"Bitte beachten Sie hierbei, dass eine Firma nur dann Anmelderinn einer Markenanmeldung sein kann, wenn sie im Handelsregister eingetragen ist."
Da meine Firma nicht im Handelsregister eingetragen ist (gleiche Situation wie oben) ist es aufgrund des Schreibens wohl nicht möglich, dass ich eine Markenanmeldung beantragen kann. Nun muss ich einen Handelregistereintrag beantragen, der wohl mal eben 1.000,- Euro kostet und jährlich wohl ca. 500,-?

Viele Grüße


----------



## melmager (16. Januar 2012)

"Bitte beachten Sie hierbei, dass eine Firma nur dann Anmelderinn einer Markenanmeldung sein kann, wenn sie im Handelsregister eingetragen ist."

und was hindert dich die Marke unter deinem Namen anzumelden ?

übrigends wenns um eine Alternative gehen soll zur GMBH - LTD ist eine Idee ... die wird auch ins Handelsregister eingetragen


----------



## ronaldh (20. Januar 2012)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> "Bitte beachten Sie hierbei, dass eine Firma nur dann Anmelderinn einer Markenanmeldung sein kann, wenn sie im Handelsregister eingetragen ist."
> 
> und was hindert dich die Marke unter deinem Namen anzumelden ?
> 
> übrigends wenns um eine Alternative gehen soll zur GMBH - LTD ist eine Idee ... die wird auch ins Handelsregister eingetragen



Man muss keineswegs eine neue Firma gründen, um sich im Handelsregister eintragen zu lassen, dies ist auch für Einzelunternehmen möglich:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eingetragener_Kaufmann

Für die Handelsregistereintragung fallen einmalige Kosten an, damit ist das Thema durch. Dauert meiner Erfahrung nach etwa einen Monat.


----------

